# Lindsay Lohan präsentiert ihr erstes Playboy-Shooting



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan präsentiert ihr erstes Playboy-Shooting !!!​*

Los Angeles:
Lindsay Lohan (25) wird in ihrem ersten großen Interview seit ihrer Inhaftierung
auch über ihr großes Playboy-Shooting sprechen. Am 15. Dezember ist die Skandalnudel
nämlich Gast in der Talkshow von Ellen deGeneres.​

Ein Sprecher des ‘Playboy’ verriet gegenüber der ‘New York Daily News’, dass man der Sendung der 53-jährigen Star-Talkerin gegenüber anderen Medien den Vorzug gegeben habe, in der Lohan Fotos aus dem berühmten Herrenmagazin präsentieren wolle, deren Covergirl sie erstmals im Januar 2012 sein wird.

Weitere Interviews zur Promotion des Magazins wolle Lohan – dem Sprecher zufolge – nicht geben.

Die Bilder im Look von Marilyn Monroe "sind absolut fantastisch und sehr geschmackvoll. Sie werden von einem Interview begleitet, bei denen die Leser eine andere Seite von Lindsay sehen werden", so der Playboy-Sprecher.

Entgegen vorangegangenen Berichten zeigt sich Lindsay Lohan offenbar nicht komplett nackt. Das verriet jedenfalls ihre Mutter Dina im TV-Magazin ‘The Insider’. Allerdings hatte Magazin-Gründer Hugh Hefner zuvor genau das Gegenteil erzählt.


*Bei uns sind die Bilder laut Regeln verboten !!!*


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (8 Dez. 2011)

Hugh der alte Ganove 
Der nimmt die Ganz-Nackt-Bilder mit Sicherheit für seine Privatsammlung


----------



## comatron (9 Dez. 2011)

Er kümmert sich halt liebevoll um bestimmte Kriminelle.


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2011)

wo sind die Pics


----------



## JayP (10 Dez. 2011)

Also bei Lindsay Lohan denke ich irgendwie immer an Gammelfleisch, aber wenns mit Photoshop vielleicht gut gebraten wird auch noch lecker


----------



## UTux (11 Dez. 2011)

Hier mal ein Link zu den Fotos*****************

Sollte das ebenfalls verboten sein und ich das in den Regeln übersehen habe, bitte löschen.


----------



## Hakuo (12 Dez. 2011)

Egal was alle über lindsay sagen,
ich freu mich schon auf die bilder


----------



## Little_Lady (16 Dez. 2011)

Hakuo schrieb:


> Egal was alle über lindsay sagen,
> ich freu mich schon auf die bilder



Wieso freuen die gibt es doch schon.


----------



## macmaniac (23 Dez. 2011)

verdammter scheiß und dafür eine Million Dollar


----------



## Megaboy333 (5 Jan. 2012)

rdammter scheiß


----------

